# What to use in the pads



## austin_bv11 (Dec 9, 2007)

What is the best lure to use in the pads and around and what is the best way to fish a big lake. THAnk YOU


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Pads, easy: A 7" Zoom Trick Worm in bubblegum on a 3/0 wide gap Mustad hook, unweighted, or weighted with a 1/16 oz bull-shot sinker tight to the head of the worm, slithered, twitched and walked through the lillies, then allowed to slowly sink in the open pockets. Superline is a must, as is a stout rod!!!

The best way to fish a big lake? Ummm...very carefully? 
Do your research, break it down into areas, get out on the water and experiment. Big lakes just don't have signs that say "fish here" it comes through trial and error.


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

I like to use 5" Gary Yamamoto Senko in Black and Blue or Watermelon.

I can even use rainbow trout color which has the pink that Nick likes so much. #4 hooked weedless. Work it through the pads slow and let the bass craziness begin. It won't take long for a bass to find it. Moss Frogs are also another alternative. Black on sunny days and White on cloudy. Not all pads are created equal. Pick ones near points, channels, drop offs and multiple structure around. Look for bait fish and any other prey items. If the minnows fill it they will come. 

Good luck,


----------



## ificarium (Dec 18, 2007)

I like the bigfoot scumfrog. Hit the shore and pop it through the pads. Largies will hit it from underneath! Man what a show.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Got to throw a Manns Frog or Rat. Work it with a high rod tip across the pads be ready to drop on the hit and wait till you no lomger see the lure then set the hook make sure of this as sometimes the fish will miss and after the splash the lure's still sitting there. This is when you simply twitch it and they hit again. Also when you reach the open water hesitate a moment then twitch it off the weeds in a walking the dog fashion for atleast three to four feet before realing in for the next cast. This is when I've got my biggest fish.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Either a frog or a jig-n-craw


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I fish pads almost 50% of the time. I'll either throw an Optimum Baits Furbit or a Spro Bronzeye with a St. Croix Tournament Series "Frog-N-Slop" paired with a Shimano Curado 200DSV and 65lb Power Pro braid.


----------



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

mango jig with the bristles slightly trimmed


----------

